# Fuente regulable 30 v + 15amps+ proteccion e indicador de corto



## neukelkm (Ago 7, 2010)

Hola Gente  saludos soy nuevo en el foro es mi primer post. pero como oyente tengo mas o menos 2 meses aprendiendo mucho de lo que acá se publica, recopilando un poquito de cada cosa logre armar esta super fuentesota espero les guste y me ayuden a mejorarla.. pusee transistores para mayor ganancia de corriente. ademas posee protección contra corto circuito ( cuando haces el corto zumba un buzzer y se prende un led ) . en la simulación no me daba pero lo probé en la vida real y me funciono... para los que no consigen las partes para el circuito de protección les recomiendo que utilicen el transistor 2n3904 ..cumple la misma función que el bc549 y el diodo de conmutación que consegui fue el 1n4148 funciona perfecto.. lo probé en el protoboard pensando que no funcionaria y cuando oigo aquel maravilloso pito me emocione bastante jaja para la parte de potencia utilize transistores tip122 que son mucho mas comunes que los de la serie MJ. son transistores darlington de alta ganancia 

ME GUSTARIA PONERLE UN RELE EN PARALELO CON EL BUZZER PARA QUE CUANDO HAYA UN CORTO EL RELE ME DESCONECTE AL LM317 JUNTOS CON SUS TRANSISTORES.. PERO EN LA PRACTICA NO ME FUNCIONO HABER SI ALGUIEN ME AYUDA  GRACIAS DESDE YA

LISTA DE MATERIALES :

- 1 x LM317T 
- 3 x Borneras de 2 pines.. ( entrada, salida, medición)
- 1 x 7805  ( para el led de encendido )
- 2 x LED 
- 1 x RECTIFICADOR ( alta corriente ) 
- 4 x CAP ELEC- 4700uF
- 2 x CAP 100 nF
- 1 x Buzzer 12 V
- 2 x 1n4002
- 1 x 2n3906 PNP
- 2 X TIP122 NPN
- 1 x 1n4148
- 1 x CAP ELEC - 10uF

RESISTENCIAS : 

R1=250R
R2= 2.2K
R3 = 22 ohm @ 2 W
R4 = 5K
R5,R6 = 500 ohm
R7 = 240 ohm 1W
R8 = 2K
R9 = 1 ohm @ 10 W
RV1 = POT 5K LIN


----------



## Scooter (Ago 27, 2010)

Para cuando abra el relé ya se habrán quemado todos los semiconductores "quemables".
Busca un regulador que tenga control de la limitación de intensidad. Había un LMxxx en dil 14 (lo siento pero no me acuerdo) que permitía eso.

Por otra parte hacer una fuente de mas de 2 ó 3A lineal me parece una barbaridad bastante grande. Eso es un verdadero horno. ¿Has mirado a ver como se puede hace conmutada? Deben de haber bastantes esquemas para hacerla.
Por otro lado me parece un despilfarro poner un 7805 para solamente encender un led, una resistencia es mas barata.


----------



## neukelkm (Ago 27, 2010)

ya yo la arme.. aca donde yo vivo los 7805 no valen nada, y tengo un transformador de 10 amperios y diferentes voltajes.. un poco pesadito pero potente.. y aparte ya probe la proteccion contra corto y puse a echar humo unas cuantas resistencias... pero las cambie por unas de mas vatios y todo perfecto.. hasta ahora eh probado con el corto circuito durante 2 segundos.. creo que en ese tiempo si se activa un reele :/


----------



## dedo (Oct 8, 2010)

Hola muchachos! estuve viendo la fuente yo diseñe una similar y queria agregarle la parte de cortocircuito, queria saber si la esta parte es la que marque en la imagen??? si es queria saber cual es la funcion de los diodos 1N4002...

Desde ya gracias....


----------



## neukelkm (Nov 8, 2010)

son solo por proteccion, en el datasheet especifica, que cuando los capacitores de salida se descargan si algo sale mal pueden dañar el integrado , algo asi dice el datashet, y si la parte ke subrayaste es la proteccion


----------



## registro64 (Jun 9, 2015)

hola amigos soy nuevo en el foro estuve leyendo un poco de cada tema y aqui les dejo otra opcion diferente de como regular la tension con proteccion e indicador led de corto circuito.
espero les sirva de algo el contenido... saludos cordiales.


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 9, 2015)

¿Qué es lo que dejas? no se ve nada...


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 9, 2015)

Otro detalle es que con solo 2 tip122 en bi-pass .... manejas con suerte y muy bien refrigerado unos 8A... 
aqui rinden mejor los 2n3055 y para 30a... necesitas ... unos 5... un disipador enorme y ademas si vas a usarla a 30a en 3 volt por ejemplo.... tendríamos que agregar una heladera al disipador....  la proteccion se hace con un senso en la resistencia de emisor de los transistores de potencia, la cual activa otro transistor que pone a GND todas las bases... el lm317 tiene que estar en el mismo disipador que los transistores de potencia! (para compartir la protección térmica)
Hay muchos esquemas en el foro ya terminados y probados! 

Registro64 nos deja la imaginación eso no tiene precio...

El detalle que agrega Scooter es el mejor, a esta potencia... conviene una conmutada (una simple fuente de pc y reparar para luego modificar o directamente lo ultimo...

En este momento estoy exactamente haciendo lo ultimo que comento, una fuente de pc modifique su trafo por uno mas potente, y ya varia el voltaje pero creo que tengo los diodos quemados... esta calculada para regular entre 3v y 40v (cosa que hace perfectamente) y unos 30A ahora que sea cierto es otra cosa  (busquen esta todo en el foro)

Las fuentes lineales regulables andan perfecto y rinden mucho con un trafo mediano, y de unos 5a ... la protección mas básica nunca falla: un fusible.

Saludos!


----------

